# New airstone(s)?



## Spicy MacHaggis

I purchased my first tank used off Craigslist. It had everything needed (or so I though) and I couldn't resist. Since then I've had to replace the heater, purchase the missing filter parts, all new gravel and non tacky looking decorations. My next step is a new air pump and air stones. Problem is I can't find any consistent data about if I should or should not soak them first, and if so for how long. All questions I've posted here so far have been answered quickly and intelligently so I'm hoping you guys can set me straight.


----------



## Brian757

Soak what.. the air stones?

If so, you can wash them in dechlorinated water. I would suggest cleansing anything before you put it into a tank. Bacteria and parasites live on everything. Cleaning any decoration or tank equipment is always a good idea. You can even boil an air stone in freshwater for like 5 minutes and be safer than sorry.


----------



## Spicy MacHaggis

Ok. I wasn't sure if it was done to open the pores of the stone to let the air escape easier or not. I do rinse thouroughly everything I put in the tank otherwise.


----------



## Brian757

Spicy MacHaggis said:


> Ok. I wasn't sure if it was done to open the pores of the stone to let the air escape easier or not. I do rinse thouroughly everything I put in the tank otherwise.


Cool. Then your on the right track. And yeah, algae and stuff form on used air stones so its nice to wash them so you don't introduce anything into your newly developed aquarium.


----------



## jbrown5217

Just a gentle was in decholrinated water would be fine as mentioned above


----------



## Puppylove

The bubbles didn't fully spray out of mine until I soaked it- but if it's working for you than it's fine.


----------



## fishnjeeps

I just rinse mine in old tank water then hook it up and set it in. It will produce more bubbles once it's thoroughly soaked through though.


----------

